# SSD partitionieren?



## bananenstaudn (11. März 2020)

Hi Leute,

hab mal ne Frage, und zwar: wie handhabt ihr die immer größer werdenden SSDs? habt ihr diese partitioniert um Windoof+Programme von Daten etc. zu trennen? Oder haltet ihr es einfach mit Ordnern übersichtlich und sichert  was wichtig ist mit einem Backup/Image?

Mein OS inkl. Programme war bislang auf ner 250er SSD, restliche Daten auf weiteren Platten. Beim Neu aufsetzen hab ich einfach die 250er SSD platt gemacht. Nun möchte ich allerdings auf ne  1TB m2 übersiedeln. Haltet ihr Partitionen in diesem Fall sinnvoll? Oder was sind eure Erfahrungen?

Danke und LG


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. März 2020)

Was spricht denn dagegen, weiter eine günstige kleine SSD nur für Windows zu verwenden?

Klar kann man eine große SSD einbauen und Partitionieren (ich würde persönlich zumindest das OS vom rest trennen wollen,a lso nicht nur ein großes C: machen) aber ich finds einfacher sich ne kleine 250er SSD zu krallen für Windows+Programme und eine große für alles andere.

Und bevor die Frage kommt: Nein, es ist völlig egal ob Windows auf einer SATA oder M.2-SSD liegt, es macht performancetechnisch praktisch Null Unterschied.


----------



## claster17 (11. März 2020)

Windows erhält bei mir grundsätzlich eine eigene Partition mit mittlerweile 100GB. Danach wird sofern möglich alles auf die andere Partition ausgelagert. Dadurch kann ich mit minimalem Aufwand die C-Partition formatieren und frisch installieren, ohne dass Programme oder andere Daten verloren gehen.
Weitere Partitionen dienen lediglich der Übersichtlichkeit bzw. strikter Datentrennung.


----------



## HisN (11. März 2020)

<-- hat seine 1TB-SystemSSD zu gleichen Teilen für Linux und Windows Partitioniert.
Alles andere kommt auf SSDs die im Storagepool gebündelt werden als eine einzige große SSD.


----------



## bynemesis (11. März 2020)

Für Windows plane ich immer so 250gb ein.
entweder als Partition oder extra ssd. meistens verwende ich dafür ne alte ssd (samsung 850).

Vorteil ist für mich, wenn ich das OS neuinstalliere, dann bleiben meine anderen partitionen mit zb. Games unberührt. Somit muß ich nix neuinstallieren.


----------



## IICARUS (11. März 2020)

Nutze keine Partitionen, da ich mehrere SSDs verbaut habe die alles etwas unterschiedlich groß sind.
Mein System liegt auf einer 500 GB SSD und größere SSDs sind für Spiele und andere Programme vorgesehen um das OS auch schneller neu drauf ziehen zu können ohne alles neu installieren zu müssen.


----------



## INU.ID (12. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was spricht denn dagegen, weiter eine günstige kleine SSD nur für Windows zu verwenden?


Eigentlich nichts, nur sind die kleine(re)n SSDs in der Regel auch immer etwas weniger performant, und haben zb. auch einen kleineren Cache. Es gibt auch keinen wirklichen Grund (mehr), wenn man eh eine neuere/größere/schnellere SSD kauft, da nicht auch einfach noch eine separate Partition für das OS anzulegen. Zumindest fällt mir gerade keiner ein.

@Topic:

In mindestens 2 Laufwerke partitionieren würde ich persönlich immer, einfach um die (beiden) Einsatzfelder voneinander zu trennen. So kann man zb. jederzeit einfach mal die komplette Windows-Installation (inkl. Formatierung von C) neu aufsetzen, ohne seine auf Laufwerk D gespeicherten Daten/Installationen (zb. seine Steam-Installation) sichern/woanders hin kopieren zu müssen. So kann man zb. auch (zumindest für alle Programme die während ihrer Installation nichts "wichtiges" auf C installieren) bevor man C formatiert seine Verknüpfungen temporär auf D kopieren, und nach der frischen Windows-Installation einfach wieder zurück kopieren - und sofort seine ganzen auf D gespeicherten Programme wieder verwenden.

In der Regel geht es beim aufrüsten ja darum, ob man seine alte kleine SSD (zb. 120GB oder 250GB) weiterhin (und ab dann ausschließlich) für das OS benutzen sollte, und die deutlich neuere und schnellere (und größere) SSD dann einfach für den Rest nimmt. Hier würde ich persönlich von abraten, einfach weil die Software die man mit Abstand am meisten nutzt das OS ist, und dieses dann auf der (tlw. deutlich) langsameren SSD verbleiben würde.

Hat man aber zb. letztes Jahr eine 500GB SSD gekauft, und überlegt sich jetzt im Nachgang noch eine 1TB SSDs des gleichen Modells zu kaufen, dann ist der Unterschied in der Performance tatsächlich so gering, dass die alte SSD auch problemlos weiterhin für C genutzt werden kann.

Wieviel Speicherplatz man für die Windows-Partition braucht, hängt natürlich immer davon ab wie bzw. wo man den Rest installiert. Programme die eigentlich zu Windows gehören (Diag-Tools wie CPUZ oder GPUZ, OCing-Programme, Office usw), installieren viele User mit auf C. Vorteil hier ist dann auch, dass die Tools bei einem [Partitions-] Backup (und das sollte man sofort nach Abschluss der kompletten OS-Installation anlegen) direkt mit gesichert werden. Meine Windows-Installation zb. ist aktuell 45GB groß, allerdings ist der Ruhezustand gerade deaktiviert (bei 32GB RAM kann die hiberfil.sys schon mal recht groß werden), und die Auslagerung ist auf 2GB begrenzt - in der Regel sollten also 120-150GB locker für das OS und alle systemnahen Tools reichen.

Also ja, ich würde die neue/größere SSD in 2 Partitionen aufteilen, und immer das OS (inkl der erwähnten "systemnahen" Tools) von den restlichen Installationen trennen.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Nutze keine Partitionen,


Wetten doch? 

(ich weiß natürlich was du meinst - auf C hast du btw. sehr wahrscheinlich trotzdem mehr als eine Partition)


----------



## drstoecker (12. März 2020)

Ich verbaue immer nur eine m.2 Oder ssd, bevor ich mir 10 verschiedene Platten einbaue kommt eine große rein u d gut ist. Vom Partitionieren halte ich garnichts. Ich kann die sich sagen warum nicht, das selbe gillt übrigends auch für mehrere Laufwerke. 
bei ner erneuten win Installation ist es nicht mehr so übersichtlich und schnell hat man die falsche Festplatte ausgewählt. Auch wird mal schnell vergessen alle anderen abzuklemmen und dann geht der Zirkus erst richtig los.


----------



## IICARUS (12. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wetten doch?
> 
> (ich weiß natürlich was du meinst - auf C hast du btw. sehr wahrscheinlich trotzdem mehr als eine Partition)


Ja stimmt, die gibt es ja auch noch... 

Ich meinte das ich keine eigenen Partitionen zusätzlich erstelle. 
Natürlich kann auf keinem Laufwerk zugegriffen werden wenn keine Partition dazu existiert und Windows hat ja auch noch seine eigenen.

Sorry, bin heute nicht ganz mit dem Kopf da, habe seit zwei Tagen kein Kaffee mehr gehabt und Hermes meine neue Kaffeemaschine die Heute zur Auslieferung stand nicht geliefert hat...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Eigentlich nichts, nur sind die kleine(re)n SSDs in der Regel auch immer etwas weniger performant, und haben zb. auch einen kleineren Cache.


Was wird eigentlich mit dem Cache einer SSD, wenn ich diese Partitioniere? Wird der Cache auch partitioniert, oder haben alle Partitionen vollen Zugriff auf den Cache?


----------



## FetterKasten (12. März 2020)

Ob man Partitionen hat oder Ordner auf einer Partition, macht doch bis auf einen extra Doppelklick keinen Unterschied.

Ich hatte es bisher noch nie nötig Windows auf einer SSD neu aufzusetzen. Läuft auch nach 5 Jahren noch stabil und genauso schnell wie am Anfang.

Und für wichtige Daten habe ich sowieso eine extra externe Festplatte als Kopie. Nach dem Neuaufsetzen könnte ich das auch alles zurück kopieren.


----------



## INU.ID (12. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was wird eigentlich mit dem Cache einer SSD, wenn ich diese Partitioniere? Wird der Cache auch partitioniert, oder haben alle Partitionen vollen Zugriff auf den Cache?



Der Cache (egal ob SLC- oder DRAM-Cache) steht eigentlich immer komplett zur Verfügung.


----------



## bananenstaudn (12. März 2020)

Derzeit ist das OS auf ner   Evo 850 . Die Anschaffung der  WD m2 würde eher aus dem Grund erfolgen, ne alte HDD aus dem Rechner zu verbannen, welche eine andere Geräuschkulisse erzeugt als ein nicht mechanischer Datenspeicher .

Ich denke, in der Praxis wäre es kaum bemerkbar, ob das OS nun auf der  Evo 850  liegt, oder auf der  WD m2. Bis auf den doppelt so großen Cache unterscheiden sich die beiden ja kaum Produktvergleich WD vs Evo 850.  Anders sähe es beispielsweise mit einer  p3480  aus - diese würde vermutlich merkbar schneller performen, oder liege ich da falsch? allerdings kostet sie auch noch ein paar Euronen mehr.


----------



## IICARUS (12. März 2020)

Das M.2 ist nur das Format und sagt nichts über die Geschwindigkeit aus.
Es ist hier zwischen SATA und PCIe SSD zu unterscheiden und erst dann gibt es auch Geschwinigkeitsunterschiede.

In deinem Fall baust du dir eine SATA SSD als M.2 ein, die sich zu einer 2,5 Zoll SATA SSD nicht unterscheidet.
Der einzige Unterschied liegt darin keine Kabeln anschließen zu müssen.


----------



## fotoman (12. März 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ob man Partitionen hat oder Ordner auf einer Partition, macht doch bis auf einen extra Doppelklick keinen Unterschied.


Wenn das Backup-Konzept darin besteht, im Fehlerfall Windwos neu aufzusetzen anstatt das Systemimage zurück zu spielen, mag das stimmen.



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich hatte es bisher noch nie nötig Windows auf einer SSD neu aufzusetzen. Läuft auch nach 5 Jahren noch stabil und genauso schnell wie am Anfang.


Und dann kommt nach 5 Jaren mal ein Betriebssystem-Update, welches auch ein gut laufendes System zerstört (war bei mir mit WIn 7 irgendwann der Fall, kann Linux oder Win 10 aber genauso betreffen) und man ist froh, wenn man das System innerhalb von ein paar Minuten wieder inkl. aller Programme und Einstellungen exakt so am laufen hat, wie dies vor dem OS-Update der Fall war.



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Und für wichtige Daten habe ich sowieso eine extra externe Festplatte als Kopie. Nach dem Neuaufsetzen könnte ich das auch alles zurück kopieren.


Alleine der Aufand, dutzende von Programmen neu zu installieren und konfigurieren (hoffentlich hat man die alten Installer alle noch), neu zu registrieren (falls der Lizenzserver noch existiert und Dank identischer HW-ID des PCs die alte Lizenz nicht gesperrt ist), ist mir viel zu hoch.

Eine kostenlose Imaging-Software, bei der man beliebig viele  Verzeichnisse aus dem Image ausschließen kann, habe ich leider noch  nicht gefunden.



bananenstaudn schrieb:


> Anders sähe es beispielsweise mit einer  p3480   aus - diese würde vermutlich merkbar schneller performen, oder liege  ich da falsch?


Ja Du liegst falsch, wie nicht nur PCGH schon vor  Jahren bewiesen hat.
SSD Test 2020 – Vergleich und Ratgeber fuer SATA- und PCI-Express-SSD
Es ist messbar aber nicht spürbar. Bzw. wenn es  spürbar ist, dann weiss man es schon vor dem Kauf weil man seine  Anwendungen so gut kennt, dass klar ist, ob diese von den IOPS und/oder  der Übertragungsrate spürbar profitieren.

So lange die alte SSD nicht  anderweitig besser genutzt werden kann und genügend Anschlüsse im PC  sind, würde ich die neue einfach zusätzlich ins System stecken.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Der Cache (egal ob SLC- oder DRAM-Cache) steht  eigentlich immer komplett zur Verfügung.


Die SSD weiss nichts von der Partitionierung durch das System. Das  einzige, was man durch die Partitionierung u.U. verliert sind ein paar  GB an Speicherplatz, da man die einzelnen Partitionen nie  absichtlich komplett voll schreibt.


----------



## FetterKasten (12. März 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Alleine der Aufand, dutzende von Programmen neu zu installieren und konfigurieren



Da kommt es natürlich drauf an, wie oft du dein System neu aufsetzet und wie viele spezielle Programme du nutzt.

Wenn ich alle 5 Jahre Windows neu aufsetze, hab ich auch nichts dagegen mal die alten Programmleichen zu entfernen und auf neuere Versionen oder andere Programme umzusteigen.
Man muss ja nicht alles sofort installieren. Erstmal die wichtigen und dann nach und nach, wenn man sie braucht.

Wenn schon, denn schon


----------



## P2063 (13. März 2020)

Ich sehe heutzutage eigentlich keinen Grund mehr, warum im Pirvat- und Client PC Bereich das Betriebssystem auf eine eigene Partition sollte. Man installiert dann doch noch alles mögliche andere auf C:  oder hat Downloads die dort im default Ordner landen. Wie oft installiert man denn heutzutage das OS neu? Glaube das hab ich bei mir daheim das letzte mal vor 7 Jahren getan als ich den Rechner zusammen gebaut habe, selbst das Update von Win7 auf 10 ging sauber ohne Neuinstallation durch. Ein zum usecase passendes Bacupkonzept finde ich wichtiger.


----------



## TobiasClaren (3. April 2021)

Das gleiche Problem oder "Problem"...



@ Incredible Alk

"Was spricht denn dagegen, weiter eine günstige kleine SSD nur für Windows zu verwenden?"

Z.B. dass diese nur 500MB/S kann, aber die 2TB M2 3000MB/s schreiben, und 3500MB/s lesen.

Da will man die hohe Geschwindigkeit auch für das Betriebsystem und Software.
Außerdem wird auch eine 250er irgendwann knapp.
Also auch wenn man eine gleich schnelle Platte für das System findet (mein Mini-ITX hat nur ein M2-Port auf der Rückseite), hat man immer noch das Problem des begrenzten Speicher.

Was die Neuinstallation angeht, für diese kann man zuvor mit Minitool Windows in eine eigene Partition packen, dann installieren, und die Partition wieder entfernen.
Dennoch wäre es komfortabler, gäbe es eine Software, die zwei Partitionen flexibel der Größe anpasst.
Windows ist immer in einer minimalen Partition, aber wenn es knapp wird, wird die Partition automatisch vergrößert.
Falls man etwas installieren will, dass zu groß wird, sollte die Software das erkennen, und Notvergrößern. Und danach am besten die Installation erneut starten. Das größte Spiel und evtl. Programm nimmt wohl 175GB auf der Platte weg. Allerdings würde Ich ungerne ~10% auf C als immer vorzuhaltender Speicher vergeuden.
Andererseits ist das auch egal, solange auf D kein Platzmangel herrscht.
Ist die Software "intelligent" genug, verkleinert sie die immer vorzuhaltenden 200GB auf C, sobald, auf D zu wenig Platz ist.
Und reicht heute für eine saubere "Neuinstallation" nicht das zurücksetzen von Windows 10 aus?!


Ich las, dass Partitionen auf einer SSD bzw. schnellen M2 verschiedene Funktionen wie "Wearleveling" behindern könnten.


Was Steam angeht, hat man hunderte Mbit oder 1000Mbit, kann man es auch einfach neu installieren lassen.
Dieses sichern und zurück kopieren der Steam-Spiele hat nicht immer richtig funktioniert.



@ IICARUS
"Das M.2 ist nur das Format und sagt nichts über die Geschwindigkeit aus."

Wie hoch ist die Maximalgeschwindigkeit einer PCIe-SSD?
Ich habe da immer nur um 500MB/s gesehen. Aber Ich habe das beim letzten Kauf auch nicht weiter verfolgt, weil es scheinbar nur ein Bruchteil dessen ist wass die M2 bieten.
Was wäre die schnellste M2 mit 2TB, und was hätte die gekostet?
Auch gebraucht.
Eine M2 mit TB und 3500MB/s Lesen und 3000MB/s schreiben kann man für €150 kriegen.


Ich habe die alte Samsung 840 Pro 256GB vor der Installation von Windows abklemmen müssen, weil das MSI-Mainboard die M2 nicht in der Bootreihenfolge anzeigte.
Ich habe noch nicht versucht die wieder anzuschließen, keine Ahnung ob er dann wieder versucht von der zu starten...

Ich sehe aktuell keine Verwendung dafür. Im Rechner machen die 256GB nicht viel aus. Ich werde die mal löschen, und dann abschließen und schauen ob es noch funktioniert.
Evtl. lasse Ich sie als Backup-SSD drin.
Allerdings kann Ich das auch auf einem NAS mit zwei gespiegelten HDD. So eine SSD ist noch nützlich für einen Linux-Satreceiver, evtl. auch Fernseher (deren PVR-Funktion nutze Ich allerdings nie). Mobil am Smartphone ist sie auch nicht mehr nützlich, denn da kann man auch eine 256er oder 512er als Mikro-SD reinstecken.

Ein Notebook als Zweitrechner, da ist sie wegen der Unempfindlichkeit gegen Erschütterungen noch praktisch.
Auch wenn ich dort theoretisch die 15mm hohe 5TB-HDD reinpacken könnte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2021)

TobiasClaren schrieb:


> @ Incredible Alk
> 
> "Was spricht denn dagegen, weiter eine günstige kleine SSD nur für Windows zu verwenden?"
> 
> ...


Ich wette mit dir um ne Kiste Bier dass du in einem Blindtest den Unterschied nicht bemerkst.
Ich kenne einen PC, der noch eine Intel Postville G2 als System-SSD benutzt - die schafft so um die 200 MB/s lesen und grandiose 80 MB/s schreibend. Der PC braucht kaum eine Sekunde länger zum booten als einer mit einer 3500 MB/s-System-SSD.
Das, was SSDs als Systemplatte schnell macht sind Zugriffszeiten, nicht sequentielle Datenraten (Windows besteht nicht aus einer einzelnen, 3 GB großen Datei die am Stück gelesen wird...) und die Zugriffszeiten haben sich die letzten 15 Jahre bei SSDs nicht nennenswert verbessert - nur sequentielle Datenraten und IOPS sind massiv gestiegen.

Ich baue recht viele PCs für verschiedenste "Zielgruppen" - mal Leute die die schnellste PCIe4.0-SSD haben wollen die Geld kaufen kann und andere die ne günstige SATA-BX500 oder sowas verwenden weil P/L am wichtigsten ist. Und ich kann dir versichern, bei sonst gleicher Hardware geben sich die Systeme in Sachen Bootzeiten, Programmstarts üblicher Software (Office, Browser, Media usw.) rein gar nichts - obwohl die eine theoretisch 500 MB/s liest und die andere 7000.

Erst wenn man speziellen Workload hat der genau davon profitiert ist die 7000er selbstverständlich sehr viel schneller. Aber das Betriebssystem und (übliche) Software zählt da definitiv nicht dazu (ich wüsste auch ehrlich gesagt nicht was man davon hätte wenn sein PC nun in 14 statt 15 Sekunden booten könnte oder Firefox und Excel in 1,3 statt 1,6 Sekunden starten).

Zum Thema "Partitionen und wear levelling":
Ist seit zig Jahren kein Problem mehr. Alle modernen SSD-Controller organisieren solche Dinge völlig unabhängig davon welche Partitionen und Daten auf dem Gerät wie gespeichert sind. Dafür nutzen sie reservierte Speicherbereiche die keine Partition oder Betriebssystem erreichen kann (OverProvisioning).

Zum Thema "Das M.2 ist nur das Format und sagt nichts über die Geschwindigkeit aus"
Iicarus meint damit, dass das Format M.2 nicht gleichbedeutend ist mit PCIe/NVME. Es gibt auch SATA-SSDs im M.2-Format die genauso wie die kabelgebundenen Satas maximal 600MB/s brutto schaffen. M.2 ist nur ein Anschluss. Da kannste auch ein WLAN-Modul reinstecken.


----------

